# what



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 4, 2011)

Okay, so the "Featured Section" is supposed to link you to a random page, but for some reason it always redirects me to the RBY capture algorithm page.

I... I don't even.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 4, 2011)

broken since at least june, even.


----------



## Superbird (Sep 4, 2011)

Butterfree did...something...to the site—I think it was the 5th gen. Zodiac—and that started glitching up while both were on at the same time. So she just set the Feautured Section to her favorite of them at the moment.


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 5, 2011)

Not exactly. When I was trying to put up the fifth-generation Zodiac, it broke all the global server-side scripting on the site, including the hit counter, featured section, affiliate list, the little snippet I made to write out numbers in words, etc. I could not unbreak it without having an ancient program that I don't have anymore after my desktop's hard drive crashed. So basically I remade all that scripting in a clunkier form, where instead of the server keeping certain variables alive across all sessions it would calculate them on every pageview, in order to quickly get the site working again. The exception was that, since doing this clunky thing for the featured section would require the server to read a large file and do a bunch of manipulations on every pageview just in order to show a random section somewhere hardly anyone is going to bother looking at, I figured I might as well save that additional overhead and just have it go "LOOK LOOK THE R/B/Y CAPTURE ALGORITHM ISN'T IT AWESOME :D" at everyone instead until I could get everything working the non-clunky way again.

Then... I still haven't gotten anything working the non-clunky way again because I've had too much other stuff to do. Like writing about Dave and Mia watching paint dry.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 6, 2011)

Butterfree said:


> Then... I still haven't gotten anything working the non-clunky way again because I've had too much other stuff to do. Like writing about Dave and Mia watching paint dry.


...you _sure_ your current obsession is Penn and Teller?


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh no, seriously, that's the current one. You don't follow her Twitter. ;3


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 6, 2011)

Karkat Vantas said:


> ...you _sure_ your current obsession is Penn and Teller?


In the past month or so, I wrote a lengthy analysis of _Penn & Teller Get Killed_, seriously considered writing another one for the ten-minute water tank trick that they do, had withdrawal symptoms from _Fool Us_ when it took something like a day for a torrent of the latest episode to appear, read Penn's book in the space of two days, spent a fortune ordering three magic books and a DVD with them from Amazon, watched just about everything they were in that I could get my hands on including an episode of _Fear Factor_, started making a website reviewing every episode of _Bullshit!_, and drew them as ponies.

So yeah, I'm sure.

(Dave and Mia aren't a current obsession so much as a forever-underlying surging-up-from-time-to-time one.)


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 6, 2011)

When will you begin writing "Dave and Mia watch Penn and Teller"?


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 6, 2011)

.......

so tempted but it would make no sense help


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 7, 2011)

Ooh! Penn & Teller debunk pokédex myths! And Mia learns the concept of myths/urban legends!


----------



## Negrek (Sep 7, 2011)

Butterfree said:


> .......
> 
> so tempted but it would make no sense help


Someone tries a Penn and Teller "Fool Us" with the trick being "magically send people to the _Morphic_ universe." And they get fooled.

You haven't met your "random person gets bamfed into alternate universe" crackfic quota, have you? :P



Blastoise Fortooate said:


> Ooh! Penn & Teller debunk pokédex myths! And Mia learns the concept of myths/urban legends!


That sounds a bit more like Mythbusters. O_o


----------



## Superbird (Sep 7, 2011)

Your challenge is to write crossover fanfiction combining Penn and Teller and Morphic. The story should use debunking myths as a plot device!


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 7, 2011)

Nah, I'm with Negrek; the debunking myths thing sounds much more like Mythbusters. Even Bullshit was more "let's find crazy people who believe X and show everyone just how crazy they are, and maybe do a highly unscientific experiment because that would be funny". (Their upcoming Discovery Channel show, _Penn & Teller: Tell a Lie_, is apparently somewhat closer to that concept - supposedly it has a bit where Teller actually nearly gets into some sort of an honest-to-god accident involving piranhas, which the producers wanted to cut out but P&T begged them to keep because apparently it's hilarious and they're actually panicking and why is this not out yet - but being that it's not out yet and we don't know a lot of details, it could also be way off and we don't know what sort of style it will be in.)

Meanwhile, I just started writing something about Negrek's idea, meaning I have now officially written real-people fiction. I am joining the dark side. D:


----------



## Negrek (Sep 7, 2011)

Butterfree said:


> Meanwhile, I just started writing something about Negrek's idea, meaning I have now officially written real-people fiction. I am joining the dark side. D:


Glaaad I could be of service!


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 8, 2011)

Negrek said:


> Glaaad I could be of service!


[Negrek laughs like Count Von Count, cue lightning flash]


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Sep 8, 2011)

...This is going to be the most amazing thing in the history of ever.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 10, 2011)

Hahaha, now let's get Butterfree into historical fiction....


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 14, 2011)

Since a couple of people in this thread seemed vaguely interested in this abomination, I point you to the writing forum, where I posted it.

This should teach you not to give me ideas.

...this thread is so off-topic I don't think it even has a topic anymore, and yet the title is still curiously apt.


----------

